

Ask HN:How do I search for an old HN story? - jstark

I started to read an article 2 weeks ago that was on the front page of HN.  I tried clicking &quot;more&quot; a bunch of times but didn&#x27;t see it.  Then searched for it using google no results.  I also remember 1 keyword from the comments but searching for that keyword in google also didn&#x27;t result produce results.<p>Is there a graveyard for all links that made it t to the front page?
======
omgmog
Tried this? [https://www.hnsearch.com/](https://www.hnsearch.com/)

~~~
jstark
You rock! I found it in 1 min using that tool.

